# 200 amps going 600 feet



## jontar

usually in alberta twin runs of oversized cable based on amps over distance tables or calulations, sometimes just have power company put in a second service, so they will have one transformer pole at house and a second transformer pole at the shop. Each with their own service drop.

You could go to 480 or 600 in step up step down, but that will be really expensive and the owner will probably start wondering what is going on with all the gray enclosures.


----------



## Toto

That's what I thought. But the wires won't fit in the lugs. I guess I could drop them down from Aluminum to smaller copper that would fit on both ends. Never done that before. Probably an expensive part.


----------



## jontar

usually you would put a splitter on the ends of the double circuit and then nipple to a short length of single cable taps.


----------



## wendon

You'd should need parallel 250 MCM aluminum.


----------



## Clintmiljavac

2 conductor(s) per phase utilizing a 600 kcmil Aluminum conductor will limit the voltage drop to 2.70% or less when supplying 200.0 amps for 600 feet on a 240 volt 1 phase system.


----------



## ohmega

400 MCM CU. is the way I'd roll.

If times get tuff they can dig it up and make a few bucks:whistling2:

A couple years back I did a house in Trinidad, meter was 500ft from house, we used direct burial 350mcm CU and i think 4/0 Cu for the neutral.. The only pain was the lugs. The owner didnt want the trannys on the property and didnt like the idea that regardless of demand they were still sucking a little bit of juice. I think it was about 12-14k in wire. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33

You don't actually have 200 amps load do you? do a service calc.
I would put a Midwest tapbox on each end and run parallel 4/0 quads. Then run 4/0 into the panel.


----------



## sbrn33

ohmega said:


> 400 MCM CU. is the way I'd roll.
> 
> If times get tuff they can dig it up and make a few bucks:whistling2:
> 
> A couple years back I did a house in Trinidad, meter was 500ft from house, we used direct burial 350mcm CU and i think 4/0 Cu for the neutral.. The only pain was the lugs. The owner didnt want the trannys on the property and didnt like the idea that regardless of demand they were still sucking a little bit of juice. I think it was about 12-14k in wire. Good luck:thumbsup:


I case you are wondering I just beat you by ten grand in wire alone.


----------



## Toto

The customer plans on supplying a large home and a high use work shop. Wants as much power as possible. I know they won't get up to 200 amps. We can save $ with aluminum but my issue is figuring out how to fit the large diameter wires into the lugs on the panels. I'm thinking they must make some sort of an attachment for this situation. I'll call Cutler Hammer. Trinidad Humboldt?


----------



## garfield

Parallel 4/0 urd aluminum. Buy a panels special ordered with the lugs you need.


----------



## B4T

garfield said:


> Parallel 4/0 urd aluminum. Buy a panels special ordered with the lugs you need.


You would also need a (320) amp. meter pan because of the double lugs needed and added space..


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> You would also need a (320) amp. meter pan because of the double lugs needed and added space..


I would just hit a splice can ahead of the meter and reduce down to a single standard size set of conductors.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> I would just hit a splice can ahead of the meter and reduce down to a single standard size set of conductors.


I would of had parallel set of conductors line side of (320)A. meter pan and single set going to feed panel..

No need for a splice can..


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> I would of had parallel set of conductors line side of (320)A. meter pan and single set going to feed panel..
> 
> No need for a splice can..


We are both wrong, the meter is at the start, so if the power company was fine with a 320 socket for a 200 amp service you could do one set in two sets out.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> We are both wrong, the meter is at the start, so if the power company was fine with a 320 socket for a 200 amp service you could do one set in two sets out.


I looked at a job a few weeks ago.. about (560) feet for a 200a service..

Plan was to parallel from existing transformer to MP located at new building on 4X4 stand and run single set to new building once walls are up.. 

I have not met with POCO yet to run this past them.. so this discussion is well timed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toto

*Results*

Building inspector wants at least 500 MCM Aluminum. The idea of distribution blocks seemed good but requires separate boxes with more labor connecting coduit etc. I like the polaris connectors because they can go in meter box and main panel on both sides with minimal labor. So I will run 500 or 750 MCM aluminum and reduce down to max sized copper that will fit in the lugs on both ends using polaris connectors. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ohmega

sbrn33 said:


> I case you are wondering I just beat you by ten grand in wire alone.


It sure as hell wasnt on my dime! 


Toto, yes Trinidad in Humboldt County. Not Trinidad/Tobago:laughing:


----------



## ohmega

Toto, where's the job?


----------



## Toto

ohmega said:


> Toto, where's the job?


Mendo coast


----------



## captkirk

with 4/0 i get 14 volts dropped..... Is that a big deal for your situation..? 226 volts not gonna work for ya...


----------



## erics37

I miss NorCal :thumbup:


----------



## Toto

*Re: Captkirk*

I think you're looking at copper. I actually get 17.6 voltage drop for a total of 7.3%. I just don't think the inspector will go for it. Also the homeowners don't want to deal with dimming lights when they run heavy equipment. I know what you're saying though because even with the 4/0 copper they come in over 200 amps which is over the breaker size.


----------



## sbrn33

Toto said:


> Building inspector wants at least 500 MCM Aluminum. The idea of distribution blocks seemed good but requires separate boxes with more labor connecting coduit etc. I like the polaris connectors because they can go in meter box and main panel on both sides with minimal labor. So I will run 500 or 750 MCM aluminum and reduce down to max sized copper that will fit in the lugs on both ends using polaris connectors. Thanks for the help.


I believe the nec doesn't cover voltage drop. So what the inspector wants for wire size can't really go over what is required by code. I think.


----------



## B4T

sbrn33 said:


> I believe the nec doesn't cover voltage drop. So what the inspector wants for wire size can't really go over what is required by code. I think.


That is correct..

310.15 Ampacities for Conductors Rated 0–2000 Volts.
(A) General.
(1) Tables or Engineering Supervision. Ampacities for
conductors shall be permitted to be determined by tables as
provided in 310.15(B) or under engineering supervision, as
provided in 310.15(C).
Informational Note No. 1: *Ampacities provided by this
section do not take voltage drop into consideration. 
See*210.19(A), Informational Note No. 4, for branch circuits
and 215.2(A), Informational Note No. 2, for feeders.


----------



## den

Utilities use crimps that fit over large wires that reduce down to solid copper that are compact. they need a little space for length but sounds like what you need


----------



## Toto

*Crimps*

looked into the crimps. Platt Electric said the tool alone is about $1000.


----------



## Hairbone

Toto said:


> looked into the crimps. Platt Electric said the tool alone is about $1000.


Check with your supply house to see if they have loaner tools. For a nice wire sale they may even get their rep to find you a loaner tool to do the job.


----------



## captkirk

Toto said:


> I think you're looking at copper. I actually get 17.6 voltage drop for a total of 7.3%. I just don't think the inspector will go for it. Also the homeowners don't want to deal with dimming lights when they run heavy equipment. I know what you're saying though because even with the 4/0 copper they come in over 200 amps which is over the breaker size.


 I use 12.5 for my k. Some guys say its on the high side but better to be on the safe side. My Electricians pro app acually was about half that...which doesnt make me very comfortable ...


----------

